# Conor McGregor Back on UFC 200



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Conor just tweeted he's happy to be back on the ufc 200 card.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Conor just tweeted he's happy to be back on the ufc 200 card.


Bad luck old chum, better luck next time.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks legit. Unless he taking the mind games to another level


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

Finally Dana has come to his senses


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yay...apologies for my OTT celebration there...don't know what happened.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Yay...apologies for my OTT celebration there...don't know what happened.


Yaa, Woo, C'mon, Best thing to happen today.

I am of course talking about Liza reinstating her Deborah Ann Woll Avy.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

It is what it is!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully Jones and DC still headline though.


----------



## SpeedyMcGoo (Nov 19, 2015)

hixxy said:


> Hopefully Jones and DC still headline though.


Mate ya dreaming


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

He didnt mention Nate. Maybe im reading too much into it but that was interesting to me.

UFC 200 needs another big fight regardless.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anteries said:


> Bad luck old chum, better luck next time.


Wtf does that even mean?





edlavis88 said:


> He didnt mention Nate. Maybe im reading too much into it but that was interesting to me.
> 
> UFC 200 needs another big fight regardless.


Eh, character limit maybe? Donno I'm sure they'll be an offical release.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

MMA Junkie are reporting that nothing has changed with regards to Conor and 200...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hixxy said:


> MMA Junkie are reporting that nothing has changed with regards to Conor and 200...


I'm on my phone otherwise I'd post the picture of the tweet.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's the tweet.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope its true, but it doesnt look good for him if he's trolling the UFC/Fans


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah ive seen the tweet Spite. I was just stating that MMA Junkie have said nothing has changed...

I guess its early hours over in the US so probably wont here from the UFC or Ariel etc for a few more hours.

I dont think its true..


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Yeah ive seen the tweet Spite. I was just stating that MMA Junkie have said nothing has changed...
> 
> I guess its early hours over in the US so probably wont here from the UFC or Ariel etc for a few more hours.
> 
> I dont think its true..


You mean Life B Ez?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

The tweet time seems a bit odd. 6am Iceland and I'm guessing 11 or 12 US time. Strange time to be doing business, unless he slept on it before sending the tweet, which would have meant missing US prime-time.

It smells a bit fishy to me.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah sorry.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

“UFC 196: McGregor vs. Diaz” – 14,898 ($8,100,000 live gate)

“UFC 197: Jones vs. Saint Preux” – 11,352 ($2,300,000 live gate)

“UFC 195: Lawler vs. Condit” – 10,300 ($2,003,986 live gate)

“UFC Fight Night 82: Hendricks vs. Thompson” – 7,422 ($1,435,000 live gate)


The UFC can't even afford to put new paint on the gate without Conor at UFC 200


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

kickstar said:


>


If i remember correctly, Sanchez won that fight 30-27.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> If i remember correctly, Sanchez won that fight 30-27.


Isn't Chamatkar the bum who took a dive against Fedor a few months ago?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Isn't Chamatkar the bum who took a dive against Fedor a few months ago?


That was Singh Jaideep?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

hixxy said:


> That was Singh Jaideep?


Sorry just my standard discrediting tactics!!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

What a greasy horror show. The UFC flinched or Conor's bluffing, again. If his planned worked he's a genius, if he dive-bombed his career in 2 tweets he's a drunken leprechaun... we shall see.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Jon Jones and Conor McGregor would make a great twitter tag team.

One guy deletes all his tweets.

The other should delete a lot of his tweets but instead proudly displays them to the public.

Separated at birth.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well he recently tweeted that he's retired and we know that's not true, so it's hard to know what to believe on Conor's twitter anymore. I'll believe it when Dana says it's official.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Kavanagh has tweeted about Paddy retiring but nothing about Conor. To be honest im actually getting sick and tired of this Conor shit now.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So... we're taking goober's word for things now? ...he's retired aint he?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5BMEDIA%3Dyoutube%5D17386588160[/MEDIA]


I'm guessing that goober just wanted to see how many retweets he could get. because having idiots that believe you is power ...right? 

tweet on


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

oldfan said:


> So... we're taking goober's word for things now? ...he's retired aint he?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Farielhelwani%2Fstatus%2F724591517386588160%5B%2Furl%5D
> ...


You are infinitely more annoying than Conor, I cringe at every one of your posts. It's like the condescending self-righteousness is oozing out of the computer screen. I even agree with you but holy crap tone down the douchiness.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

your obtusiosity is showing genius. :hug:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Obtuse means slow to understand so you're dead wrong as I explicitly stated I agreed with you. 

Conor tweeted he retires (lie)
UFC says he's off (lie?)
Conor says he's back (lie????)
Oldfan: goober goober goober
Me: stfu please, you're not funny or entertaining. You're attention whoring and it's damn annoying, stfu


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

http://twitter.com/ShoeWithTheU/status/724602826538815488/photo/1
plot thickens
How do I embed this in the thread.?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dana White has confirmed he is NOT back on the card and is talking out his arse.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Dana White has confirmed he is NOT back on the card and is talking out his arse.


I dared not hope, I really want the fight to happen but this is absolutely priceless.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.mmaweekly.com/ufc-shoots-down-conor-mcgregors-im-back-on-ufc-200-tweet


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I think Conor made a tweet like that to get public pressure on Dana to give in.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> I think Conor made a tweet like that to get public pressure on Dana to give in.


I agree, I hear there is widespread strikes and demonstrations in all the major cities


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

I think the new main event for 200 should be mcgregor vs. Dana white


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

paulfromtulsa said:


> I think the new main event for 200 should be mcgregor vs. Dana white


I'd actually pay for that ppv.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> It is what it is!


Indeed. Conor McGregor has trolled his own fans and UFC doesn't desperatly needs him, looks like.


----------



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dana White



> "It's not true. We haven't talked to Conor or his manager since the press conference. I don't know why he would tweet that. All the media keeps asking me that. I feel like the scene in 'Step Brothers' when they ask if they can build the bunk beds. I don't know how many more times I can say the fight is off or how many more press conferences I can have saying the fight is off for people to believe it's off."


http://www.mmamania.com/2016/4/25/1...r-mcgregor-wrong-hes-not-fighting-ufc-200-mma


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

paulfromtulsa said:


> I think the new main event for 200 should be mcgregor vs. Dana white


Triple threat... Tito Ortiz-Conor McGregor-Dana White


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Triple threat... Tito Ortiz-Conor McGregor-Dana White


Word is Wand is training twice a day to be the fourth threat...


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

That tweet was more of Conor's the Secret "law of attraction" bullshit i.e. if I believe it in my head and act like it's already true, it will manifest and become true. 

Unfortunately for him that kind of thing only gets you so far when you're a self-centered douchebag pissing off everyone and "believe" the world revolves around you. 

It didn't help him not get his shit choked out by Nate and it won't help him get extra diva treatment now to duck the verbal humiliation he faces if he sits across Nate after all the crap he talked.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> That tweet was more of Conor's the Secret "law of attraction" bullshit i.e. if I believe it in my head and act like it's already true, it will manifest and become true.
> 
> Unfortunately for him that kind of thing only gets you so far when you're a self-centered douchebag pissing off everyone and "believe" the world revolves around you.
> 
> It didn't help him not get his shit choked out by Nate and it won't help him get extra diva treatment now to duck the verbal humiliation he faces if he sits across Nate after all the crap he talked.


What I have been wondering....what exactly would conor of said?

Sure there are seveeal layers to this. And im not mad at the guy for missing the presser for any reason other than he screwed Nate over and I was excited for that fight again.

But he couldnt of been too excited about going in front of the mic with Nate 1.5 months after he was choked and lost after all the crap he talked.

Im sure he would have been much more excited for the presser like usual if he was fighting a 145 he knew he could beat or already beat.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> What I have been wondering....what exactly would conor of said?
> 
> Sure there are seveeal layers to this. And im not mad at the guy for missing the presser for any reason other than he screwed Nate over and I was excited for that fight again.
> 
> ...


I think this is a big bit of it. Conor's schtick is based on dominance. He would just have to sit there and look like a complete bitch through an entire press tour with Nate. Nate would probably even let Conor off the hook...until the fans poke and prod him. Then Nate, like he did in saying "Conor got his ass beat" would flip the switch and Conor would at the absolute best, look pitiful and desperate (Basically exactly like Jose Aldo).

It's not like Nick Diaz. Nick loses fights and makes stupid claims after it or says he won. But that kind of works for Nick. Nick's like a badass and a comedy character rolled into one. It somehow makes him more awesome. It's like an unintentional Chael Sonnen. But with Conor, he needs to win or his words crumble and he wouldn't want to sit there, looking like a bitch with no valid comebacks.

Essentially, everyone with half a brain can see what's going on here. Conor didn't inform the UFC that he didn't want to do the pressers, thought he could do what he liked, said he wasn't doing them so the UFC pulled him. They had to. People pretend Conor is handed everything on a plate but he barely got more chances and opportunities than DC or Weidman. This was just like the Nick situation, so they had to pull Conor from the fight (although didn't Nick fight BJ Penn instead then? Nick Vs BJ is as legit as Conor Vs Nate tbh).

Conor then made it a power struggle. He wanted to force the UFC's hand. He created the buzz with the retirement tweet (although imo he just looked stupid with it). He then debatabley intelligently did the "Thanks for setting up the fight" tweet. This is debatable cause Conor can't win. He doesn't have a win here. He makes the UFC loads of money. Cool. They still profit big without him. UFC was in a great position pre-McGregor and still would be right now. Conor is trying to play a game of who's balls is bigger with an entire company that spends his salary at the casino. The ONLY way Conor could ever win this is to be "Lorenzo's boy". He could play Lorenzo and Dana against one another, but despite Dana being an absolute bellend on the mic, Dana White ever having a rift with a single top level UFC person would be one of the worst things ever to happen to MMA.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

What a tool. Conor should learn not to bite the hand that feeds him... Hopefully they bench him for a while for being such a dipshit. I wouldn't even give him the shot against Aldo/Edgar. I would force him to fight someone lower down the ladder first...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

420atalon said:


> What a tool. Conor should learn not to bite the hand that feeds him... Hopefully they bench him for a while for being such a dipshit. I wouldn't even give him the shot against Aldo/Edgar. I would force him to fight someone lower down the ladder first...


I just want you to pause a minute and have a think about this. I don't know if you like or dislike Conor, but I'm sure you've been reading the opinion of the anti-Conor guys for a while now.

So you think the way for the UFC to punish Conor (and ultimately show their control over him) is to have him NOT defend the Featherweight belt, and give him a lower level fighter?

If you controlled the UFC, McGregor detractors would have flaming pitchforks outside of your door in minutes :laugh:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I just want you to pause a minute and have a think about this. I don't know if you like or dislike Conor, but I'm sure you've been reading the opinion of the anti-Conor guys for a while now.
> 
> So you think the way for the UFC to punish Conor (and ultimately show their control over him) is to have him NOT defend the Featherweight belt, and give him a lower level fighter?
> 
> If you controlled the UFC, McGregor detractors would have flaming pitchforks outside of your door in minutes :laugh:


At a minimum Aldo vs Edgar is for the interim title and it was discussed when this whole thing started it was going to be for the real title. I am not sure what the case is now though. 

The UFC cannot give in to Conor's games in this situation no matter how bad the fans want them to. Conor thinks he runs the show but he is very wrong about that and he has gone about this whole thing in a very bad way.

When a dog bites its trainer you teach it a lesson and make sure it doesn't happen again. If you don't the dog will never act obediently and will bite you again. The UFC should strip him of his title, set him on the shelf for a while and then if he wants to keep fighting then give him a contender fight. Fans will hate it but it is how you send a message to a egotistical prick trying to take advantage of you and your company.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Apparently Dana White himself confirmed Conor is full of shit.

http://www.tmz.com/videos/0_8b14u6js


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> At a minimum Aldo vs Edgar is for the interim title and it was discussed when this whole thing started it was going to be for the real title. I am not sure what the case is now though.
> 
> The UFC cannot give in to Conor's games in this situation no matter how bad the fans want them to. Conor thinks he runs the show but he is very wrong about that and he has gone about this whole thing in a very bad way.
> 
> When a dog bites its trainer you teach it a lesson and make sure it doesn't happen again. If you don't the dog will never act obediently and will bite you again. The UFC should strip him of his title, set him on the shelf for a while and then if he wants to keep fighting then give him a contender fight. Fans will hate it but it is how you send a message to a egotistical prick trying to take advantage of you and your company.


So your idea of showing him whos boss is to shelf him for a bit and lose out on money for your company.

Thats interesting.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm so bored of this pissing contest now. If the UFC are being accurate and Conor is definitely not getting back on the card then they should just announce Jones/Cormier or another replacement main event as soon as possible, that'll put an end to it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

420atalon said:


> At a minimum Aldo vs Edgar is for the interim title and it was discussed when this whole thing started it was going to be for the real title. I am not sure what the case is now though.
> 
> The UFC cannot give in to Conor's games in this situation no matter how bad the fans want them to. Conor thinks he runs the show but he is very wrong about that and he has gone about this whole thing in a very bad way.
> 
> When a dog bites its trainer you teach it a lesson and make sure it doesn't happen again. If you don't the dog will never act obediently and will bite you again. The UFC should strip him of his title, set him on the shelf for a while and then if he wants to keep fighting then give him a contender fight. Fans will hate it but it is how you send a message to a egotistical prick trying to take advantage of you and your company.


The real title made no sense. UFC 200 is like 6 months after Conor sparked Aldo for the title. Conor has defended his title the exact same amount of times since December as RDA has. It only makes sense if Conor isn't defending the title after he fights Nate Diaz again, but that would of course depend on how long this fights gonna take to wait. If Conor isn't defending the belt by about Decemberish, it's time to give him the ultimatum on the spot.

I agree completely with your other paragraphs (minus stripping the title). I was replying to your specific suggestion. People who hate Conor act like a win over Siver getting a title is the single biggest travesty ever (when a win over Poirier in one round is about as good as many other fighters get). To give Conor not Edgar (if Frankie won) and give him a lower level guy, people would want to murder whoever made that match up haha.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So your idea of showing him whos boss is to shelf him for a bit and lose out on money for your company.
> 
> Thats interesting.


Lose a little money in the short term or a lot in the long term... 

Conor is acting like a child right now. A child that is yelling and screaming at the grocery store because his parent won't buy ice cream. If you give him ice cream he will do the same thing every time and other kids that see him get away with it will try it as well.

The fact that Conor went public to try and force the UFC's hand is disgusting. I have always disliked his smack talk bs but this is a completely new low. The UFC doesn't need Conor and he needs to learn that lesson.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The real title made no sense. UFC 200 is like 6 months after Conor sparked Aldo for the title. Conor has defended his title the exact same amount of times since December as RDA has. It only makes sense if Conor isn't defending the title after he fights Nate Diaz again, but that would of course depend on how long this fights gonna take to wait. If Conor isn't defending the belt by about Decemberish, it's time to give him the ultimatum on the spot.


Conor already refused to defend his title because he wanted the rematch with Diaz hence why Aldo Edgar was always going to be an interim title. Now he is refusing to fight Diaz... Time isn't the reason why he should be stripped of his title, it is his actions.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

420atalon said:


> Conor already refused to defend his title because he wanted the rematch with Diaz hence why Aldo Edgar was always going to be an interim title. Now he is refusing to fight Diaz... Time isn't the reason why he should be stripped of his title, it is his actions.


I think it IS a time issue. People seem to forget that Conor and Diaz fought just 2 months or something nuts after Conor fought Aldo. People want to punish his activity by saying "He's fighting out of his weight class twice in a row?". If Conor had pulled out of 196, that wouldn't have been a problem. Aldo and Edgar couldn't fight anyways then either way.

I'm not a big fan of the Diaz rematch from a non-technical point but let's not pretend Conor isn't still at least scheduled to be one of the most active top 5 in his division guys around.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Lose a little money in the short term or a lot in the long term...
> 
> Conor is acting like a child right now. A child that is yelling and screaming at the grocery store because his parent won't buy ice cream. If you give him ice cream he will do the same thing every time and other kids that see him get away with it will try it as well.
> 
> The fact that Conor went public to try and force the UFC's hand is disgusting. I have always disliked his smack talk bs but this is a completely new low. The UFC doesn't need Conor and he needs to learn that lesson.


I think you are being dramatic. 

He hadnt really kicked and screamed. He just said he wasnt making a presser. I mean he should have given more notice you would think.....but he is hardly crying about anything.

If Conor walked away now the UFC would certainly hurt. The guy is only plastered all over the top ppv shows ever. Top gates.

He did like 8million in gate or over vs Nate. Jones an all time great on a comeback did 2 million. 

With Ronda on verge or retirement or a kid. Very little new talent coming. They surely do need Conor. But the UFC has big ego like Conor.

There is a reason they baby him and made them their golden boy.......he makes them a ton of money. A ton of money lost if he isnt around.

Thats just the reality of it.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think you are being dramatic.
> 
> He hadnt really kicked and screamed. He just said he wasnt making a presser. I mean he should have given more notice you would think.....but he is hardly crying about anything.
> 
> ...


Oh no Chuck Liddell is retiring and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
On no Brock Lesnar is going back to WWE and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
On no GSP is retiring and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
On no Anderson Silva is banned and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
On no Jon Jones is arrested and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
Oh no Rousey lost and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
Oh no Conor is "retired" and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!

Do we see a pattern yet?

The UFC made Conor ... he isn't even that talented. I would be more worried if this was Jones or an ACTUAL GOAT jumping ship. Conor is a loudmouth that hasn't even defended the belt and got his ass handed to him. 

Conor's hype and vaunted PPV sales are built by the UFC's push ... supplemented by his own mouth sure, but he needed the stage that the UFC provided, otherwise he would have made money talking shit in Cage Warriors. 

That's what happens when your "marketing" is a product of trash talk rather than actual accomplishments. Him beating Aldo is great but getting trounced right after makes him a rather replaceable star.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Oh no Chuck Liddell is retiring and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
> On no Brock Lesnar is going back to WWE and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
> On no GSP is retiring and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
> On no Anderson Silva is banned and very little talent is coming up, The UFC is doomed!
> ...


Your examples are fairly weak. Love me some Chuck but they just bougt pride and everyone was very excited. Same with SF after. Talent was all coming together. Much different atmosphere than now.

Conor brings in more money than all of those mentioned. MUCH more.

If it is so so easy yo just promote a guy yo big buiness ahy is DJ a guy on verge of breaking records and a top p4p fighter not even avle to headline a ppv?

People'z hate of the guy clouds their logic. 

Conor matters a ton to the UFC right now. With Conor and Ronda out their bigest ppv getter would be Bones or Nick at like 500k a show. After that it drops dramatically unless they line up shows.

Would the UFC crumble? No. But they would certainly hurt. 

They need Coor right now and they know it. They are just used to using fighters or destroying careers of those who dont play the game they want. So there is push back.

Pretty telling that they are trying to put him on 201 or 202.....big slap on the wrist! Lolololol. He gets what he wants.....


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

More drama.

Feed me.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Im not sure if people just hate McGregor or are actually really bad at business.

Conor hasnt covered himself in glory in all this but this talk of not lettimg him fight again and stripping his title is ludicrous. 

All sports franchises are businesses and they will always try and make the best business decision for them. 
Its why Lebron didnt get dropped when he was accused of r.a.p.e and why countless soccer stars like Ibrahimovic and Balloteli are lusted after by clubs despite not turning up for training and being incredibly hard to handle!
Does everyone remember what happened to Marshawn Lynch when he dogged a load of interviews? Absolutely nothing.

If you have someone who brings you success you do what you can to keep them happy.

Is it annoying? Of course, but its very easy to understand the decisions. 
The UFC dont win anything by benching McGregor.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

For every one card Conor is on the UFC have to do 4 numbered cards to make the same amount of money. He's made them more then the whole reebok deal they have taken rivers if sh.t for.
The UFC love money, but they love power even more then money.
Funny watching Dana say its not fair to the other fighters in the presser when he's never done anything fair in the UFC ever, just ask Frankie.
Still though im sure they'll work this out


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah they'll work it out.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

The UFC right now, I saw this on another forum


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Can't help but think this is one big media stunt. Getting a little bit tiresome already.

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Conors next fight will be the biggest single UFC fighter purse ever. Whether he fights at UFC 200 or not.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I just saw a report that goober will be on my favorite show, Live with kelly and Michael today.

I'm very grateful that our hero could take time away from his all important training for a promotional appearance and I hope that the training session he misses today was not the one that would have made it possible for him to win his next fight.

we need a vbookie thread on whether he says anything true or not.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Your examples are fairly weak. Love me some Chuck but they just bougt pride and everyone was very excited. Same with SF after. Talent was all coming together. Much different atmosphere than now.
> 
> Conor brings in more money than all of those mentioned. MUCH more.
> 
> ...


He didn't get what he wanted this time ... if he fights on 201, 202 etc. he still has to do the press conferences like everyone else. He can't fight for any other org and if he retires he's a nobody who'll be remembered as that loudmouth that got choked by Nate and quit.

He got called out and put in his place. Of course the UFC aren't going to do much worse, they've dealt with stars walking out on their contracts, suing them, get up to crazy antics instead of fighting in the cage etc.. and still continued dealing with them and made money off them. This is nothing in comparison.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> The UFC made Conor ... he isn't even that talented. I would be more worried if this was Jones or an ACTUAL GOAT jumping ship. Conor is a loudmouth that hasn't even defended the belt and got his ass handed to him. .


Liddy, Do you enjoy his fights? Win or lose, i find myself glued to his fights more than nearly anyone else, they are outright chaotic every time... because he is not a perfect fighter, he is reckless, wild... makes bad decisions.

Most of the McGregor cult seem to have latched onto his personality more than anything, but i just love watching him throw down.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Liddy, Do you enjoy his fights? Win or lose, i find myself glued to his fights more than nearly anyone else, they are outright chaotic every time... because he is not a perfect fighter, he is reckless, wild... makes bad decisions.
> 
> Most of the McGregor cult seem to have latched onto his personality more than anything, but i just love watching him throw down.


This. x1000

Im a big Mcgregor fan, but I don't think he this amazing unbeatable fighter.

I love the fact that everytime a matchup for him is announced, I almost always feel he has ways to get beat. I never gave him a massive chance of beating nate at 170, but I was pumped for the fight to see just how it would go down. Same with the Aldo fight and Mendes fight before it. I had more confidence in him for those two fights but I still saw ways he could lose. Couple all of that with how he acts in the media, makes it really hard to NOT tune into his fights. 

Fans tune in to see him win, and haters tune in to see him get beat. It's very much like Bisping back in the day. Funny that I feel if these 2 guys were American you lot would be all over that shit! Bloody racist americans, coming over here, hating our fighters.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Urgh, I wish people would stop talking about money. Who the fk cares how much someone earns for the UFC? When I go to a chippy and buy a bag of chips, I don't care how much the bird behind the counter is making. I just want my bag of chips.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









just for anyone sad about there not being a rematch


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> He didn't get what he wanted this time ... if he fights on 201, 202 etc. he still has to do the press conferences like everyone else. He can't fight for any other org and if he retires he's a nobody who'll be remembered as that loudmouth that got choked by Nate and quit.
> 
> He got called out and put in his place. Of course the UFC aren't going to do much worse, they've dealt with stars walking out on their contracts, suing them, get up to crazy antics instead of fighting in the cage etc.. and still continued dealing with them and made money off them. This is nothing in comparison.


He gets more time off. You thinknthey will have huge pressers with everyone there for 201 or 202? Isnt that just because this is 200 and a big deal that they arendoing more media? I doubt they do some tour and pr3sser 3 months before 201 or 202. 

He sort of gets what he wants unless they make him fight at 145. But when they say Conor is fighting before MSG....and frankie and aldo are on 200.....it seems like they will just do Nate rematch......doesnt it seem that way???

From a business stand point I never understood why Conor would be on 200 anyway. A stacked 200 card will do well without Conor. Then Conor headlines a weak 201 say. So they get 2 big cards instead of 1. Conor on 200 and a stacked card always seemed like a waste in my opinion.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He gets more time off. You thinknthey will have huge pressers with everyone there for 201 or 202? Isnt that just because this is 200 and a big deal that they arendoing more media? I doubt they do some tour and pr3sser 3 months before 201 or 202.
> 
> He sort of gets what he wants unless they make him fight at 145. But when they say Conor is fighting before MSG....and frankie and aldo are on 200.....it seems like they will just do Nate rematch......doesnt it seem that way???
> 
> From a business stand point I never understood why Conor would be on 200 anyway. A stacked 200 card will do well without Conor. Then Conor headlines a weak 201 say. So they get 2 big cards instead of 1. Conor on 200 and a stacked card always seemed like a waste in my opinion.


Current card as it stands would do about 500K buys. I wouldn't be even pushed to stay up all night for it in Europe to be honest. Cain and Browne...snooze and probably will be called off...hendricks and gestelum...snooze...meisha and nunez decent fight, but nobody is buying it for that. Jones and Cormier might get it 800K buys, but after Jones' snoozefest at the weekend, people aren't going to get as excited for that. Not to mention there won't be another coke fueled brawl at a presser. To get more then half the numbers Conor would generate only GSP could save the card. Or Jones and Cormier + Robbie Vs Someone might get just over half. Conor on this card is probably doing 2mil buys. Dana's power trip and insistence on doing his presses on the other side of the world from his biggest star is going to costs him $50m. An expensive piece of power


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He gets more time off. You thinknthey will have huge pressers with everyone there for 201 or 202? Isnt that just because this is 200 and a big deal that they arendoing more media? I doubt they do some tour and pr3sser 3 months before 201 or 202.
> 
> He sort of gets what he wants unless they make him fight at 145. But when they say Conor is fighting before MSG....and frankie and aldo are on 200.....it seems like they will just do Nate rematch......doesnt it seem that way???
> 
> From a business stand point I never understood why Conor would be on 200 anyway. A stacked 200 card will do well without Conor. Then Conor headlines a weak 201 say. So they get 2 big cards instead of 1. Conor on 200 and a stacked card always seemed like a waste in my opinion.


Its messed up imo. Interim belts are supposed to be fought for when the champion is injured and the real belt is fought for in the champions first fight back.

All rational thinking goes out the window when it comes to Conor though and it wouldn't surprise me at if they make the Nate fight for 201, assuming Nate doesnt fight at 200.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Current card as it stands would do about 500K buys. I wouldn't be even pushed to stay up all night for it in Europe to be honest. Cain and Browne...snooze and probably will be called off...hendricks and gestelum...snooze...meisha and nunez decent fight, but nobody is buying it for that. Jones and Cormier might get it 800K buys, but after Jones' snoozefest at the weekend, people aren't going to get as excited for that. Not to mention there won't be another coke fueled brawl at a presser. To get more then half the numbers Conor would generate only GSP could save the card. Or Jones and Cormier + Robbie Vs Someone might get just over half. Conor on this card is probably doing 2mil buys. Dana's power trip and insistence on doing his presses on the other side of the world from his biggest star is going to costs him $50m. An expensive piece of power


I'm not trying to say 200 would be just as big as a Conor card. I'm saying slap 200 on and stack it deep and it does well. I'm expecting a fight is added. I highly doubt Aldo-Edgar for interim title headlines this card. If not Conor then DC-Jones. If not them GSP. If not him say a Robbie Condit rematch. I feel it does 650k with Robbie fight. Yea like 800k with Jones DC (which is a good number for them). Then Conor Nate at 201 and it does 1.5. Instead of 200 with Conor doing 1.7 then 201 with Robbie vs Condit doing 275k. Just seems a waste to put Conor on a stacked card when they are scrambling for headliners for a handful of PPVs a year.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think you guys are underestimating it. It's a stacked card, the name alone is making it big, there are titles on the line and the momentum from 198 will be HUGE coming in.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think you guys are underestimating it. It's a stacked card, the name alone is making it big, there are titles on the line and the momentum from 198 will be HUGE coming in.


Yeah, I dont get the hate for the card. Some decent fights already on there with more to be announced.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah, I dont get the hate for the card. Some decent fights already on there with more to be announced.


Well Aldo and Edgar fought before on PPV and it was one of the lowest ever, Oldfan is the only real Frankie fan who pays for his PPV and Aldos stock has dropped even further after the 13 second KO. Nobody gives a shit about Cain. His popularity is probably lower then Tim Sylvia at this point. Nobody likes Travis Browne either these days. Nobody knows the girl Meisha is fighting and nobody likes Hendricks or Gastelum. They are pretty much the facts of the current 'biggest UFC card ever'. Its a good card for MMA enthusiasts yes, but casuals will definitely not buy it. The undercard is very good, but thats all for free tv. 
I think even with Jones and DC it would be underwhelming now and on the night there will be a great underwhelming feeling. If they get GSP on it it will let the UFC promote the hell out of it and feel really positive fight up until he performs 5 rounds of sodomy on whoever his unlucky opponent is...and then UFC 200 will fizzle out like it never happened...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Spite said:


> Yeah, I dont get the hate for the card. Some decent fights already on there with more to be announced.


I think it is a deep card and obviously a good card. I'm not hating on it. It just isn't "uFC 200 biggest card of all time". 

Like Don said for hardcore fans this is a very good card. For general public it is a let down card as is. When 200 was looming we at least expected Conor. Or maybe a GSP return. And a stacked card behind it. 

I'm sure they will add a main event and I'm expecting DC-Bones 2. 

Which makes it a really good card. Just has none of the top draws....Conor, Ronda, GSP, Nick, Nate. So it will have a lower ceiling. Maybe Bones-DC 2 will have big build up and carry the card. Don't have a pulse on what the interest is in that fight. Great fight, expected fight, jut not sure the overall excitement for it.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think it is a deep card and obviously a good card. I'm not hating on it. It just isn't "uFC 200 biggest card of all time".
> 
> Like Don said for hardcore fans this is a very good card. For general public it is a let down card as is. When 200 was looming we at least expected Conor. Or maybe a GSP return. And a stacked card behind it.
> 
> ...


I've still got a feeling Conor V Diaz will happen and I still think they'll get GSP. Could have both on the card, yet.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think it is a deep card and obviously a good card. I'm not hating on it. It just isn't "uFC 200 biggest card of all time".
> 
> Like Don said for hardcore fans this is a very good card. For general public it is a let down card as is. When 200 was looming we at least expected Conor. Or maybe a GSP return. And a stacked card behind it.
> 
> ...


For the general public, GSP being on the card would result in them saying "Wait, isn't he the guy who was in Captain America?".

I'm not even gonna mention Nate being one of the top draws :laugh:


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Well Aldo and Edgar fought before on PPV and it was one of the lowest ever, Oldfan is the only real Frankie fan who pays for his PPV and Aldos stock has dropped even further after the 13 second KO. Nobody gives a shit about Cain. His popularity is probably lower then Tim Sylvia at this point. Nobody likes Travis Browne either these days. Nobody knows the girl Meisha is fighting and nobody likes Hendricks or Gastelum. They are pretty much the facts of the current 'biggest UFC card ever'. Its a good card for MMA enthusiasts yes, but casuals will definitely not buy it. The undercard is very good, but thats all for free tv.
> I think even with Jones and DC it would be underwhelming now and on the night there will be a great underwhelming feeling. If they get GSP on it it will let the UFC promote the hell out of it and feel really positive fight up until he performs 5 rounds of sodomy on whoever his unlucky opponent is...and then UFC 200 will fizzle out like it never happened...


Well when you put it like that Captain Grumpy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a big Conor fan but the idea of being dejected over Jones Vs DC compared to Conor Vs Diaz is a big stretch for me.

Man we need some more impartial guys on this site haha. I feel like I have to argue with both sides cause the extremes are so ridiculous. Even Spite over there was initially down the line but has really swung towards the old hang him where he stands side of the field :laugh:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Everything Ron Rifle said. Ditto that whole paragraph.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm a big Conor fan but the idea of being dejected over Jones Vs DC compared to Conor Vs Diaz is a big stretch for me.
> 
> Man we need some more impartial guys on this site haha. I feel like I have to argue with both sides cause the extremes are so ridiculous. Even Spite over there was initially down the line but has really swung towards the old hang him where he stands side of the field :laugh:


Aye the pendulum has swung for one side to the other as far a Mcgregor is concerned.

Put it this way, if JBJ poked him in the eye and then oblique kicked him before doing a line of coke, hitting him with his car, then running away - I would applaud him.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

For me quite an interesting question is, what if Frankie or Aldo get injured, that would put the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anteries said:


> For me quite an interesting question is, what if Frankie or Aldo get injured, that would put the cat among the pigeons.


Don't say that.

When the history books are written, They showed up. I showed up on Twitter.
To the fans! Never ever shy away from challenges. Never run from adversity.

-Conor Mcgregor


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

At this point the old adage rock and a hard place comes to mind. Mcgregor should be on the card, but the UFC will not set a dangerous precedent allowing fighters to call business shots, no matter how wrong the UFC is or isn't. For sure you can see both sides but at the end of the day Conor was the monster that the UFC made, and now they are having real issues controlling it.

GSP coming back really is the only thing to 'save' the card and I use that term loosely. The UFC still has months to promote it and will do so very heavily, but the asterisk will be Conor. GSP will generate main stream coverage to an extent but it will still not be as white hot as the Conor vs anyone on the card.

Now if someone was to get injured and Conor stepped in, that would be huge. Same token, if someone is to get injured on the main or 'co-main' it will be a debacle.

Jones/Cormier will be a very distant third in terms of attraction even if they body slam each other off of a building.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

My wife thinks they are doing all this to bring hype to UFC 200.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Your wifes wrong. The card has more hype WITH Conor on it than without.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Your wifes wrong. The card has more hype WITH Conor on it than without.


She believes he will eventually be placed back on the card. She thinks Dana and Conor are having a fake beef so ESPN and other major news outlets keep talking about UFC 200. And when they announce he is finally back on the card fans will think they are getting a special treat. Kind of like the opposite reaction they got when they first announced Mcgregor vs Diaz 2.

Keep in mind she doesn't really follow MMA just watches the events with me. I thought she made a decent argument though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Your wifes wrong. The card has more hype WITH Conor on it than without.


Maybe his wife thinks the UFC's finishing flourish will be to put McGregor back on 200... with all the new hype it has gained.


Edit: shit... to late, correct though.... which is nice.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> She believes he will eventually be placed back on the card. She thinks Dana and Conor are having a fake beef so ESPN and other major news outlets keep talking about UFC 200. And when they announce he is finally back on the card fans will think they are getting a special treat. Kind of like the opposite reaction they got when they first announced Mcgregor vs Diaz 2.
> 
> Keep in mind she doesn't really follow MMA just watches the events with me. I thought she made a decent argument though.


I've said it before, the fight at 200 is on.

McGregor was right, his retirement hoax created more promotion for and interest in that fight than his appearance at that missed presser ever could have. Now, with his tweet of being on again, he created even more buzz and publicity.

Dana White (involuntarily¿) basically confirms it:



> "It's not true. We haven't talked to Conor or his manager since the press conference. I don't know why he would tweet that. *All the media keeps asking me that. *I feel like the scene in 'Step Brothers' when they ask if they can build the bunk beds. I don't know how many more times I can say the fight is off or how many more press conferences I can have saying the fight is off for people to believe it's off."


Fans will not understand if the UFC doesn't put the fight back on after him saying he'll be ready for it.

Only thing I could see is the UFC in the meantime making a contract with Diaz to fight another fighter so he gets pulled from the McGregor fight and giving McGregor an easier opponent at 200, thereby getting rid of the risk of him losing again.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Scenario A: Conor McGregor and the UFC don't "create this hoax". Conor McGregor does tonnes of promotion for the event, UFC 200 sells an absolute fortune and everyone goes home a winner.


Scenario B: Conor McGregor and the UFC "create this hoax". Conor looks stupid for saying he's retiring when he's not. The UFC look weak as fk for bending the knee to a single fighter who refuses to do promo work, Dana personally looks like a complete bitch for adamantly saying he's not on 200 and basically both look terrible.



Yeah, defo scenario B...Good catch homie.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

As I said right from the beginning I think this entire thing was a hoax to stir up some media attention. Conor was never off the card and was simply coached to tweet a few things.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> As I said right from the beginning I think this entire thing was a hoax to stir up some media attention. Conor was never off the card and was simply coached to tweet a few things.


You and some of these other guys have so much confidence, I'm really wondering where yous are getting it from.

John is talking about not waiting until UFC New York for them to fight because it's too long away. Dana is adamant that Conor is off the card and wants Conor back about 201 or 202. Nate Diaz has said he's done waiting and is off to do other things.

Really, I'd be more shocked to see Conor on 200 than a Brock Lesnar return at this stage.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You and some of these other guys have so much confidence, I'm really wondering where yous are getting it from.
> 
> John is talking about not waiting until UFC New York for them to fight because it's too long away. Dana is adamant that Conor is off the card and wants Conor back about 201 or 202. Nate Diaz has said he's done waiting and is off to do other things.
> 
> Really, I'd be more shocked to see Conor on 200 than a Brock Lesnar return at this stage.


Because for most MMA fans Bob the drunk from the pub who had one amateur fight 5 years ago is a more reliable source than the UFC or mainstream MMA journalists! 

At this point Conor could still go back on the card but literally every journo out there has said its not the current plan. 
People just love a conspiracy, Nates said hes off on vacation if this was all a hoax he'd have to be in on it too and playing along, how likely is that?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Fans will not understand if the UFC doesn't put the fight back on after him saying he'll be ready for it.
> 
> .


Fans will understand because Dana has been confirming that he's off the card since day 1. It's not like Dana says Conor is on and suddenly he won't be on the card come UFC 200.

Even Yahoo news is reporting on this, so you don't need to be a hardcore MMA fan digging through MMA articles to know Dana has been saying, "nay" all along. I don't know what fans would be confused if they even accidentally follow MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd like to know what Dana is thinking.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

There was a tickets on sale now video on th e ufcs youtube channel. It had about 1000 dislikes and 50 likes and the craziest amount of angry comments. 

Its not there anymore hehe


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

JWP said:


> There was a tickets on sale now video on th e ufcs youtube channel. It had about 1000 dislikes and 50 likes and the craziest amount of angry comments.
> 
> Its not there anymore hehe


The comments on that video are the most cringy pathetic thing ive ever seen.

My personal favourite 'well tell us if Conor is fighting or not so we can buy tickets. No-one cares about the other nobodies on the card.'

Ahhh gotta love the new fans who think Aldo, Edgar, Tate and Cain Velasqeuz are nobodies!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Scenario A: Conor McGregor and the UFC don't "create this hoax". Conor McGregor does tonnes of promotion for the event, UFC 200 sells an absolute fortune and everyone goes home a winner.
> 
> 
> Scenario B: Conor McGregor and the UFC "create this hoax". Conor looks stupid for saying he's retiring when he's not. The UFC look weak as fk for bending the knee to a single fighter who refuses to do promo work, Dana personally looks like a complete bitch for adamantly saying he's not on 200 and basically both look terrible.
> ...


Scenario C: Conor refuses to fight at UFC 200 unless the UFC bump his pay up massively. The UFC refuses so Conor comes up with a story about not wanting to do press to avoid the negative greedy fighter press (for now). the UFC plays along as the last thing they need is a big name fighter saying fighters dont get paid enough. Conor gets pulled from UFC 200, thus avoiding having to fight Diaz again (and probably lose). The media blows up, Conor is more famous than ever, fans get pissed that he isnt fighting.

UFC keep their cash cow, eventually fold to his demands. He fights on UFC 201 or 202, gets paid a shit tonne, and gets an easier (more winnable) fight at 145 or 155.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

OMG this McGregor drama has turned me onto a whole new world, if you like McGregor you will love this magazine have discovered, you must check it out. At last I've I found something that truly has spoken to me, it's so good. It's like non-stop drama, oh I'm in heaven, where has this been all my life.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

you scan that in from your own personal collection @Anteries


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> JWP said:
> 
> 
> > There was a tickets on sale now video on th e ufcs youtube channel. It had about 1000 dislikes and 50 likes and the craziest amount of angry comments.
> ...


Your right its still a good card. My all time favourite fighters are anderson, diaz bros, hunt and conor. More recently wonderboy aswell. Pretty bummed none of them will be there


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Killz said:


> Scenario C: Conor refuses to fight at UFC 200 unless the UFC bump his pay up massively. The UFC refuses so Conor comes up with a story about not wanting to do press to avoid the negative greedy fighter press (for now). the UFC plays along as the last thing they need is a big name fighter saying fighters dont get paid enough. Conor gets pulled from UFC 200, thus avoiding having to fight Diaz again (and probably lose). The media blows up, Conor is more famous than ever, fans get pissed that he isnt fighting.
> 
> UFC keep their cash cow, eventually fold to his demands. He fights on UFC 201 or 202, gets paid a shit tonne, and gets an easier (more winnable) fight at 145 or 155.


How about scenario Omega. 
200 does well without stoopid on it. Dana, The UFC an the fans all remember that we love this sport for the fighters not the bigmouth pretenders and the “fans” who feel otherwise go back to the WWE where they belong.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> How about scenario Omega.
> 200 does well without stoopid on it. Dana, The UFC an the fans all remember that we love this sport for the fighters not the bigmouth pretenders and the “fans” who feel otherwise go back to the WWE where they belong.


I think that is unlikely :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> How about scenario Omega.
> 200 does well without stoopid on it. Dana, The UFC an the fans all remember that we love this sport for the fighters not the bigmouth pretenders and the “fans” who feel otherwise go back to the WWE where they belong.


Fail. Unsubscribe. Your message was undelivered due to fatal error.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

oldfan said:


> How about scenario Omega.
> 200 does well without stoopid on it. Dana, The UFC an the fans all remember that we love this sport for the fighters not the bigmouth pretenders and the “fans” who feel otherwise go back to the WWE where they belong.


You are not a casual, are you¿


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> Scenario C: Conor refuses to fight at UFC 200 unless the UFC bump his pay up massively. The UFC refuses so Conor comes up with a story about not wanting to do press to avoid the negative greedy fighter press (for now). the UFC plays along as the last thing they need is a big name fighter saying fighters dont get paid enough. Conor gets pulled from UFC 200, thus avoiding having to fight Diaz again (and probably lose). The media blows up, Conor is more famous than ever, fans get pissed that he isnt fighting.
> 
> UFC keep their cash cow, eventually fold to his demands. He fights on UFC 201 or 202, gets paid a shit tonne, and gets an easier (more winnable) fight at 145 or 155.


Scenario C doesn't specifically negate Scenario B 

But I don't think it's money. What you've suggested is that there is a rift between Conor and the UFC over money. Conor is taking to the internet to poke the bear by announcing the fight is on, meaning he isn't just happy to accept whatever the deal is lying down here. So why would Conor play along? He gets none of what he wants but is happy to play along with some false scenario?

I can understand why the UFC would want to falsify information in this situation. They don't want everyone to know they have a money struggle with Conor. But McGregor could easily hit twitter and get the entire MMA world behind him by saying the UFC doesn't pay enough for their fighters. UFC gets a lot of pressure from it and Conor makes some big waves. He has no reason to make up a fake excuse if there's a real issue.

EDIT: You also mentioned a more winnable fight. The UFC could have easily said "Yeah, sorry mate but we don't do immediate rematches just because you got stopped" and never announced the Diaz fight in the first place. If the UFC really didn't want Conor to have anything to do with Diaz again, why would they announce it?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Scenario C doesn't specifically negate Scenario B
> 
> But I don't think it's money. What you've suggested is that there is a rift between Conor and the UFC over money. Conor is taking to the internet to poke the bear by announcing the fight is on, meaning he isn't just happy to accept whatever the deal is lying down here. So why would Conor play along? He gets none of what he wants but is happy to play along with some false scenario?
> 
> ...


I have no idea, I was just chucking up a couple of alternative scenarios. Gotta be honest, im kinda bored of the whole thing now. We'll probably never find out the real reason.

I'd imagine Conor will get rebooked for a not too distant fight card, everything will appear all rosey again with him and the UFC... until next time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Killz said:


> I have no idea, I was just chucking up a couple of alternative scenarios. Gotta be honest, im kinda bored of the whole thing now. We'll probably never find out the real reason.
> 
> I'd imagine Conor will get rebooked for a not too distant fight card, everything will appear all rosey again with him and the UFC... until next time.


I thought you were "correcting me" with your conspiracy theory so I wanted to try and treat it like a microwave lasagne and start poking holes through the sunnuva bitch 

Yeah 201 or 202 is what Dana wants and really Conor and John will be delighted with anything around then.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dana just announced on GMA
DC vs Jones is the main event.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Dana just announced on GMA
> DC vs Jones is the main event.


Are either of those 2 cleared to fight? Im assuming they must be right? RIGHT?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It may just be me. And maybe I should be. But I am just not that excited for DC/Bones 2.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Possibly the 2 best fighters in the UFC instead of a top 10 LW vs a top 20 LW with a WWE mouth and no chance of winning.

I know which fight I prefer. :thumb02:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It may just be me. And maybe I should be. But I am just not that excited for DC/Bones 2.


It is just you.

This fight is the bomb, Jones looked tentative and DC is keeping his cool this time. Knocking Jones off the pedestal would be a far bigger feat in MMA than any other at the moment, and DC is very capable of it. He isn't going to let Jones cruise like OSP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Jones doesn't have the opportunity to be tentative against DC so I don't think he'll bring any fear from the OSP fight over. Against OSP, Jones seemed a bit uncomfortable to risk taking a big shit but against DC he'll have someone standing on his toes at all times so he won't really get the chance to settle into a tentative rhythm.

Right this second, I'm not specifically interested in Jones and DC. But come fight night I'm going to be excited as fk.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome. We get to see a great fight and Dana/UFC get to tell Conor to take a walk cause he isn't needed to headline that card like he thought he was...

Gonna be interesting to see how this all plays out with Conor, he is gonna be pissed that he didn't get his way and he probably did a good job at burning some bridges.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Awesome. We get to see a great fight and Dana/UFC get to tell Conor to take a walk cause he isn't needed to headline that card like he thought he was...
> 
> Gonna be interesting to see how this all plays out with Conor, he is gonna be pissed that he didn't get his way and he probably did a good job at burning some bridges.


It will get interesting when either Jones or Cormier (or both) don't get cleared to fight. I doubt the UFC can convince St. Pierre to fight that soon. They'll have a huge gap in name value for the event to fill and McGregor is going to be even more expensive then. They'll give him an easier opponent than Diaz though and try to milk McGregor as much as they can until he really starts to lose.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I wish yous would just learn to listen. Conor McGregor IS NOT ON UFC 200. That simple.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Im not totally hating on the fight. Obviously a very good fight with 2 great fighters.

For some reason I just cant get excited. 2 LHWs yet I expect a decision. If DC wins the rematch will be huge. If Jones wins its another ho hum win that he already did before. DC off injury. Jones off a meh sort of performance vs a mid ranked guy with 1 arm.

I know its a great fight. Just doesnt get me amped up at all. 

It is weird and it shows in his numbers......Bones pwrhaps best ever.....top p4p.....people like him and hate him. Yet for THAT guy he really doesnt sell well.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^It's probably cause you were LOVING Diaz Vs McGregor 2, so nothing would fill that void you know?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^It's probably cause you were LOVING Diaz Vs McGregor 2, so nothing would fill that void you know?


Most likely. But I wasnt that excited for the Bones DC fight at 197. I would have watched. Hell for some reason me and a friend bought it anyway. I was pretty excited about their first fight and really backed DC while some here said he was overrated and had no good wins at 205. Since he has beat Gus and Rumble so I should be more amped....but Im not.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Most likely. But I wasnt that excited for the Bones DC fight at 197. I would have watched. Hell for some reason me and a friend bought it anyway. I was pretty excited about their first fight and really backed DC while some here said he was overrated and had no good wins at 205. Since he has beat Gus and Rumble so I should be more amped....but Im not.


Nobody amps a fight like Conor does thats why. brilliant press conferences, great smack talk, those tv interviews with the split screen were fantastic with Nate. All of that is lots of fun. Now all we have is fake John Jones spinning his latest pr fakery until he steals some kids hat who has cancer. And canned spam cormier. It just doesn't get the blood flowing. Only Robbie on that card would really get me perked up. 
Saying all that I hope Cormier wins, Jones doesn't really deserve strolling back to the title. 

If I had to bet on it, Cormier will get injured again as those guys refuse to train smart in that camp and knowing the mentality there he'll push too hard to early. Cain will probably get simultaneously injured. So the UFC are going to have big problems as they only guy they can rely on not to pull out of a fight was Conor. They obviously haven't fixed the GSP Reebok problem. UFC 200 is gonna go by with a whimper after over a year of build up and talk...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I wish yous would just learn to listen. Conor McGregor IS NOT ON UFC 200. That simple.


He'll be in case Jones or Cormier have to pull out and St. Pierre doesn't step in.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

If the DC/Jones fight doesnt happen then I think we are lacking fighters for UFC200 that can sell a fight.

Could put Bisping on the Card, he can get people interested.

GSP V Lawler/Someone and Bisping V Romero should be enough to get some decent sales, if Jones/McGregor are not on the card.

Edit: And its just been announced that Jones will fight Cormier.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I honestly on't know why some of you bother with the UFC.:confused02:

WWE is where it's at. They have what you want.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I honestly on't know why some of you bother with the UFC.:confused02:
> 
> WWE is where it's at. They have what you want.


MMA needs to be promoting or it will dwindle.

Like I previously said, the UFC are right to have took a stand on Conor but the card still needs promoting and fighters are the guys who promote it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

For anyone who considers UFC to be turning into WWE:- Do you watch WWE? Shit's nothing similar in any aspect.

Second question for anyone who considers UFC to be turning into WWE:- Do you think Muhammad Ali is a bitch who should have kept his mouth shut too?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> who considers UFC to be turning into WWE:


This is just code for "I hate Conor" wouldn't worry about it!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> This is just code for "I hate Conor" wouldn't worry about it!


A girl said in training the other night "Conor will be fine. I'd say he'll probably be in WWE". Side stepping the fact that professional wrestling is an incredible hard sport to excel in....I was like "You know McGregor's like half my size and I'm like half the size of every pro wrestler right?".

Being able to talk and being able to cut a promo are very different things. Conor and Sonnen would look like fools in pro wrestling.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Can you people stop talking about some fake circus crap?

This is fighting.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

sucrets said:


> Can you people stop talking about some fake circus crap?
> 
> This is fighting.


Or in Conor's case not fighting lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

sucrets said:


> Can you people stop talking about some fake circus crap?
> 
> This is fighting.


Calling WWE a circus is akin to calling UFC WWE.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

They had a character named Doink the Clown and a series of tradesman.... the Plumber? One character was a shirt salesman. Sounds like a circus to me.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

The card is shaping up now. I still want to know who Diaz is fighting though.

I don't watch the WWE but the commercials I see on TV always look entertaining.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> They had a character named Doink the Clown and a series of tradesman.... the Plumber? One character was a shirt salesman. Sounds like a circus to me.


That's a mighty fine relevant reference right there. Next you'll be asking if Big Daddy and Haystacks are headlining WrestleMania.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

The plumber? Who was that?

I remember Repo Man, he was funny


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Nobody amps a fight like Conor does thats why. brilliant press conferences, great smack talk, those tv interviews with the split screen were fantastic with Nate. All of that is lots of fun. Now all we have is fake John Jones spinning his latest pr fakery until he steals some kids hat who has cancer. And canned spam cormier. It just doesn't get the blood flowing. Only Robbie on that card would really get me perked up.
> Saying all that I hope Cormier wins, Jones doesn't really deserve strolling back to the title.


Yes, I too remember those long past days in which Conor used to amp a fight with scintillating smack talk and arrogant boasting, those were the days.

What a tragedy he got his arse totally handed to him and then he went all quiet an introverted and wanted to shun media and any smack talk. Sadly becoming an autistic emotional shut-in with seemingly extreme social anxiety.

It was so heartbreaking to watch his decline going from the Irish Lion to the Irish Lying, sending out bizarre untruthful tweets. Oh what memories sigh. With the right support and counselling I hope he gets better.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anteries said:


> Yes, I too remember those long past days in which Conor used to amp a fight with scintillating smack talk and arrogant boasting, those were the days.
> 
> What a tragedy he got his arse totally handed to him and then he went all quiet an introverted and wanted to shun media and any smack talk. Sadly becoming an autistic emotional shut-in with seemingly extreme social anxiety.
> 
> It was so heartbreaking to watch his decline going from the Irish Lion to the Irish Lying, sending out bizarre untruthful tweets. Oh what memories sigh. With the right support and counselling I hope he gets better.


You posting this is like Elizabeth Fritzl saying "I remember the good old days when I lived rent free and never had to worry about getting a job".


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Calling WWE a circus is akin to calling UFC WWE.


What a dumb analogy.

Try to dig yourself out of that hole now.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

sucrets said:


> What a dumb analogy.
> 
> Try to dig yourself out of that hole now.


You're the kind of guy who says "Pfft, I hate all that fake crap" then posts about how much he likes the Rocky films.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Posting in a WWE forum.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> Posting in a WWE forum.


I'm still waiting for the day where your post isn't directly following mine. I swear you're becoming the @UFC_OWNS to my @LizaG


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You're the kind of guy who says "Pfft, I hate all that fake crap" then posts about how much he likes the Rocky films.


You're the kind of guy that does not understand the English language very well and makes people that do want to avoid them.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> You're the kind of guy that does not understand the English language very well and makes people that do want to avoid them.


Then avoid me.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ......the @UFC_OWNS to my @LizaG......


Don't think you're her type mate, your tits arn't big enough.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

gazh said:


> Don't think you're her type mate, your tits arn't big enough.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Debatable...but not the reference I was trying to make


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why is Conor still talking? I dont get it. Recsntly on twitter he has said screw 145 he wants Nate and he will beat him. Then he says ufc 200 wont fo 1.5 mill buys.

First I thought he wanted to shut up and train? Why isnt he shutting up selling thr fight and sticking to training?

2nd he made a move sold ufc to make a move. They did. So why is he bitter? Because he expected the ufc to cave?

3rd if he wants Nate sooooo bad why didnt he just make thr flight to do a presser if the fight means so much to him?

4th predicting ufc 200 wont do 1.5 mill buys isnt going out on a limb. I think everyone knows it wont do 1 mill let alone 1.5......so what is his point?

He says hes obsessed and a real fighter. Yet he seems bitter and hungry to be in the spotlight at all times. 

Im with him on standing up. But he is making no sense and seems to take the roll of a bitter ex gf.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

These are fighters we're dealing with here. McGregor was a plumber before, don't expect Einstein level critical thought. Why is he talking? Because that's what he does.

I'm surprised he was quiet at all. His own best friend and his own worst enemy, taking leads from Jones.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

He just seems to talk out both sides of his mouth at all times....

His fans still eat it up like its the gospel...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> These are fighters we're dealing with here. McGregor was a plumber before, don't expect Einstein level critical thought. Why is he talking? Because that's what he does.
> 
> I'm surprised he was quiet at all. His own best friend and his own worst enemy, taking leads from Jones.


Being a plumber = stupid. Enlighten us, what is the genius level employment you undertake?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why is Conor still talking? I dont get it. Recsntly on twitter he has said screw 145 he wants Nate and he will beat him. Then he says ufc 200 wont fo 1.5 mill buys.
> 
> First I thought he wanted to shut up and train? Why isnt he shutting up selling thr fight and sticking to training?
> 
> ...


One thing the UFC does is try to undersell how valuable their fighters are. Nate Diaz could be a big draw. One might say that for years the UFC pretended Nate was a small draw and never gave him the credit he deserved. Maybe because it makes it easier for them to pay Nate less than he deserves.

They could be underselling what Conor is worth to a degree the same way they undersold Nate.

Maybe Conor recognizes it and so he's publicly telling people what he's worth. Duno if that will work, with his last retirement announcement Conor's credibility isn't at an all time high.

I still think that Conor could be going through some type of burnout or meltdown though and that he might have been in that state before he got pulled from the UFC 200 card, maybe as far back as before his last fight with Diaz. Conor just hasn't been sharp, he's been making bad decisions and saying things he might not normally say.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> rabakill said:
> 
> 
> > These are fighters we're dealing with here. McGregor was a plumber before, don't expect Einstein level critical thought. Why is he talking? Because that's what he does.
> ...


No being a plumber doesn't make you stupid but they're obviously not pulling in Ivey Leaguers. Running a successful plumbing business=difficult, becoming a plumber not so much. I've replaced multiple sinks, toilets and a sump pump with a sock stuck inside the motor, it's not that hard.

If you must know I'm a software developer for a geophysical partnership between an oil company and a processing firm, currently. After this maybe video game development at Bioware if I can.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

rabakill said:


> No being a plumber doesn't make you stupid but they're obviously not pulling in Ivey Leaguers. Running a successful plumbing business=difficult, becoming a plumber not so much. I've replaced multiple sinks, toilets and a sump pump with a sock stuck inside the motor, it's not that hard.
> 
> If you must know I'm a software developer for a geophysical partnership between an oil company and a processing firm, currently. After this maybe video game development at Bioware if I can.


I've made a video game before, it's not that hard.

^That's the logic you're employing. You're basing intelligence on what you do for a living. Forget plumbing, we're talking about a guy who throws his fist at people's heads for a living. Hardly a genius right? Intelligence isn't based on whatever you choose to do for a living. Rich Franklin is the perfect example.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Career path and intelligence are strongly correlated, wrong place to dig in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well some people are highlly intelligent but still go into MMA.


----------



## MMAnimation (May 1, 2016)




----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

rabakill said:


> No being a plumber doesn't make you stupid but they're obviously not pulling in Ivey Leaguers. Running a successful plumbing business=difficult, becoming a plumber not so much. I've replaced multiple sinks, toilets and a sump pump with a sock stuck inside the motor, it's not that hard.
> 
> If you must know I'm a software developer for a geophysical partnership between an oil company and a processing firm, currently. After this maybe video game development at Bioware if I can.


Your logic is skewed.

So, you've mowed a few lawns, being a gardener isn't so difficult right? Would you know which plants to dead head and when? What about the correct ratio of phosphorus, potassium and nitrogen for fertilizing a lawn at a particular time of year?


Being able to do a small part of a job doesn't make you skilled enough to perform the job at a professional level, and has no bearing at all on anyone's intelligence.

Wise up.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> These are fighters we're dealing with here. *McGregor was a plumber before*, don't expect Einstein level critical thought.












And you have a degree in Psychology, right?


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well some people are highlly intelligent but still go into MMA.


i would put mma into wild card status as far as careers and intelligence go. it has a weird, primal attractio. on the whole, you are not going to get the elite, MIT kind of intellects, but that's one kind of intellect. 

anyways, isnt the the title of this thread misleading?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Your logic is skewed.
> 
> So, you've mowed a few lawns, being a gardener isn't so difficult right? Would you know which plants to dead head and when? What about the correct ratio of phosphorus, potassium and nitrogen for fertilizing a lawn at a particular time of year?
> 
> ...


Talk about obtuse, you really want to debate this? I can go through the past professions of every mma fighter, it's not going to go your way... what a stupid freaking argument. Me wise up? Are you kidding me? Because Rich Franklin was a teacher and Carwin was an engineer that means they're all smart? They get in the head for a god damn living, an inherently intelligence lowering profession... holy crap some people, you'd think your periods linked up or something, way too oversensitive.

Yeah I got a degree in psychology, getting hit in the head makes plaque and calcium build ups lower IQ. Fighters often get into the sport because of terrible socioeconomic conditions, something that directly correlates with intelligence. How is this even a topic? Are you guys plumbers or something?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

rabakill said:


> Talk about obtuse, you really want to debate this? I can go through the past professions of every mma fighter, it's not going to go your way... what a stupid freaking argument. Me wise up? Are you kidding me? Because Rich Franklin was a teacher and Carwin was an engineer that means they're all smart? They get in the head for a god damn living, an inherently intelligence lowering profession... holy crap some people, you'd think your periods linked up or something, way too oversensitive.
> 
> Yeah I got a degree in psychology, getting hit in the head makes plaque and calcium build ups lower IQ. Fighters often get into the sport because of terrible socioeconomic conditions, something that directly correlates with intelligence. How is this even a topic? Are you guys plumbers or something?


Yeah... I think I agree with this. Dudes like Franklin and Carwin dont disprove Rabas point. They are the exception that prove the rule. The fact that we all know Franklin and Carwins past trades and sweet fook all about most of the other fighters is telling.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wonder if you've learned plumbers are dumb in your university...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Wonder if you've learned plumbers are dumb in your university...


Sportsman is a pilot. This is proof intelligence doesn't dictate occupation!

 Just kidding Sporty Spice.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Sportsman is a pilot. This is proof intelligence doesn't dictate occupation!
> 
> Just kidding Sporty Spice.


Believe me, you couldn't be more right about it, bar using me as an example, of course, . 

I just think it is absolutely bogus to generalize things like that and assume a role category is good or bad as a whole. To imply plumbers are dumb was one of the dumbest things I've read in here, specially coming from a guy who supposedly went to university to understand and help people.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

rabakill said:


> Talk about obtuse, you really want to debate this? I can go through the past professions of every mma fighter, it's not going to go your way... what a stupid freaking argument. Me wise up? Are you kidding me? Because Rich Franklin was a teacher and Carwin was an engineer that means they're all smart? They get in the head for a god damn living, an inherently intelligence lowering profession... holy crap some people, you'd think your periods linked up or something, way too oversensitive.
> 
> Yeah I got a degree in psychology, getting hit in the head makes plaque and calcium build ups lower IQ. Fighters often get into the sport because of terrible socioeconomic conditions, something that directly correlates with intelligence. How is this even a topic? Are you guys plumbers or something?


The irony in your post is overwhelming. You've completely missed my point. You're still harping on about delving into every fighters previous profession as though to prove they're dumb. My point is that someones profession doesn't dictate their intellect.

You rage on about periods and people being dumb yet you've let your emotions fog your brain and failed to read a simple paragraph correctly.

I'm a landscape gardener with an IQ of 143 - I'm still dumb as sh!t in some regards, but I guess my profession already tells you that, right?

Like I said, wise up


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> The irony in your post is overwhelming. You've completely missed my point. You're still harping on about delving into every fighters previous profession as though to prove they're dumb. My point is that someones profession doesn't dictate their intellect.
> 
> You rage on about periods and people being dumb yet you've let your emotions fog your brain and failed to read a simple paragraph correctly.
> 
> ...


I know some incredibly dumb cu*** in supposedly intellectual jobs


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Believe me, you couldn't be more right about it, bar using me as an example, of course, .
> 
> I just think it is absolutely bogus to generalize things like that and assume a role category is good or bad as a whole. To imply plumbers are dumb was one of the dumbest things I've read in here, specially coming from a guy who supposedly went to university to understand and help people.


I've been too lazy to unblock you, Liddell and Jonny (I realized I read more posts from you guys than anyone else regardless haha) so consider this response as my "like" haha.

It's such a stupid standpoint that your occupation dictates your intelligence. Hell, what the fk even is intelligence? One guy could be a genius of rocket science but he wouldn't have any common sense in what streets are dangerous and should be avoided in a rough city. Intelligence is such a ridiculous "scale" that to call someone a dumb cnt just because he happened to enjoy doing a bit of plumbing is ridiculous. Plus, wasn't Conor like 19 when he was an apprentice plumber with his dad? Back when McGregor was that age, Ireland was handing out apprenticeships like sweets and that was around the Celtic Tiger when a construction job earned you an absolute fortune.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

can any of you paragons of advanced intellect name one of the three things every plumber's helper learns on his first day?

I grin a little every time I see this thread title because ....no he aint. and he's not going to be. Because Lorenzo said so.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> can any of you paragons of advanced intellect name one of the three things every plumber's helper learns on his first day?


Making tea, obscure names for tools and how to get the piss ripped out of you every second of the day.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Making tea, obscure names for tools and how to get the piss ripped out of you every second of the day.


fail. you officially know less than a plumber's helper on his 2nd day.

Don't feel too bad I doubt our resident obtusiologist knows any more than you


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Turn off the water, how a P-trap works, and how to make a particularly concerned frown at the most simple of problems!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> fail. you officially know less than a plumber's helper on his 2nd day.


No chance. You learn how to make a cuppa from a kettle that's head to toe in plaster in your first 10 minutes on any site. Then you pick up the persuader (hammer) and get called a fanny the entire way through. Rite of passage.

Next you'll be claiming that a brick layer doesn't learn how to bench press a bag of cement above his head while a shady colleague stands next to him holding a stanley knife for some odd reason.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

oldfan said:


> can any of you paragons of advanced intellect name one of the three things every plumber's helper learns on his first day?


1. Don't phucking touch anything unless you're told.

2. Always say yes to a brew.

3. No, you can't drive the van. You might be allowed to reverse it onto the drive in 4 months time if you've followed numbers 1 and 2 correctly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That all sounds rather interesting.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Is this the first time in MMAF history that a thread as derailed into a detailed discussion on Plumbing apprenticeships?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Killz said:


> Is this the first time in MMAF history that a thread as derailed into a detailed discussion on Plumbing apprenticeships?


It is a first. It's a beautiful thing...let it happen Killz


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

This is all fine and dandy, but at what point do they start teaching you about dealing with Goombas and Koopas?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

3. Hot is on the left.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

2. shit flows downhill.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

1. Never bite your fingernails.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

4. That really isn't nutella


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

....and the #1 thing every plumber's helper learns on his first day is.... (imagine a drum roll please)




Which day is PAYDAY.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Spite said:


> 1. Never bite your fingernails.


Specially after unclogging this...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*URGENT UPDATE!!*

*BREAKING NEWS!!*



The thread title is still not true. :laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It was named back when things were looking like it.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> It was named back when things were looking like it.


Things were never looking like it. THe thread title was based on a tweet from Conor that wasn't backed by any official source.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way yeah that's not the reality and maybe you should talk to one of the admins about closing the thread.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He's not on 200, he's got like 3,000 other threads on the forum, I'm closing this.


----------

